# The happiest thing I've seen today....



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My elderly collie making 'snow angels' in the garden - not a care in the world :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

That sounds nice but what is a snow angel?


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Well not quite sure how a dog does it but us humans lay on our backs in the snow and wave your arms up and down in it - well you do if you have the mentality of a five year old which I do!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> That sounds nice but what is a snow angel?


Hey, I have done it again .....I still try to learn something new <<  every day :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Never too old for snow angels eh?

We still smile at the memory of Gypsy "sand surfing" on a Spanish beach in the morning and making "snow angels" in the afternoon in Andora. If she had to choose a day to die and go to heaven than that would be a close contender. Well after chasing anything that moves of course :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A squirrel scurrying upm a palm tree in my garden and looking back as a husky tries to follow it.

DAve P


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

spykal said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds nice but what is a snow angel?
> ...


clearly my childhood has been one of depravision


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

All my dog makes is yellow snow, but he is an expert at it. :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Spacerunner ''All my dog makes is yellow snow, but he is an expert at it''


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

